

Ask HN: What are good CS journals that publish source code with papers? - escaped_hn

What are some good computer science research journals that actually publish source code with their papers? I would like to causally read research papers (most likely involving image processing, video encoders etc) and follow along in the source code to better understand how to implement DSP algorithms etc. Any ideas? I may get into major journals through my school (just need help narrowing down which ones publish source code) and i am willing to purchase a subscription to good ones.
======
dClauzel
The actual codes are not published within the articles: to big, and pointless.
However, the practice is to give the URI to where they are publicly hosted
(usually on the forge of your research lab, like
[https://gforge.liris.cnrs.fr/](https://gforge.liris.cnrs.fr/)).

You only put in your article what is immediately relevant, for example an
algorithm you are discussing. If if it big and really necessary, you put in
the annexe.

Except for specific areas, source code are present in research: they are more
an engineering problem. What you will see are demonstrators, prototypes, and
examples. But very rarely clean production code, because that is not the
objective.

